# Bradgate park Nursing Home



## Kezza (May 18, 2009)

Visited possibly for the last time at weekend. 
Very badly fire damaged on top floor now. Some chav has set a fire/explosion!!! in the lift shaft so bottom floor and top floor are badly damaged! Not too sure on middle floor now as we didnt check it.
Up for demolishon pretty soon and sealed off with warning signs as its pretty god damn trashed now! Still a great place to visit all the same!!!! Here are some pics if they work!

http://s714.photobucket.com/albums/ww143/KezzaJ_2009/


----------



## MD (May 18, 2009)

nah they didnt work!!


----------



## Kezza (May 18, 2009)

bugger! How do you put them up??? Aint been on here for ages!!!!


----------



## MD (May 18, 2009)

load them on photobucket and use the image tags
how are you anyway?


----------



## Goldie87 (May 18, 2009)

Been waiting for these since you mentioned them yesterday. Have you stuck them on photobucket?


----------



## thompski (May 18, 2009)

Ah bugger thats a shame, might as well cross it off my list


----------



## Kezza (May 18, 2009)

dont have a photo bucket account. lol. Right mods, if you can wait, i will get the pics up! Thankin you

p.s- Matt, im fine tah. yourself???


----------



## MD (May 18, 2009)

not bad thanks


----------



## Kezza (May 18, 2009)

Thomski, id still recomend going just to say youve been there! Its worth it now ill say but hey, we are all different. Everytime i go i find it interesting and i find different things everytime i go! Going to try go again soon before it goes and watch the progress of demolition! 

Just uploading pics onto photobucket so shouldnt be too long!


----------



## Kezza (May 18, 2009)

Ahhhh got a link to all the photos now. But still not sure how to put the pics on here. So heres the link!!!! 

http://s714.photobucket.com/albums/ww143/KezzaJ_2009/


----------



## MD (May 18, 2009)

use this http://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww143/KezzaJ_2009/17052009147.jpg[/IG]

copy it then post it into here thus
[ATTACH=full]46973[/ATTACH]

and they call me donut !!!:lol:


----------



## Kezza (May 18, 2009)

Ok ok my go my go......


----------



## Kezza (May 18, 2009)

yay!!!!! Thanks Matt!!!!

This is the fire damage from OUTSIDE the building!!!!!! 






The plantation covering the building! 





Fire damage inside















Outside the rear of the building





Poor chairs! R.I.P funny seats!




















Just down the rad from the home is a very nice cemetary! Bit off topic but i liked it!





And a very random cave that goes almost under the church!!!!





Excuse the quality of the pics but its off my Nokia 3.2MP camara as it was a random visit so there not the best. I will keep you updated on the demolition progress as and when i go up.


----------



## Goldie87 (May 18, 2009)

Hmm looks about the same as when myself and boothy last stopped by, apart from the fencing.


----------



## Kezza (May 18, 2009)

was it black upstairs??? When we drove by last month, police where around in force and think that was when th efire was. No sign of tyre marks going up behind the building either so the fire went out itself i think, which is why it caused so much damage! Up for going again Goldie?


----------



## Goldie87 (May 18, 2009)

Yeah must be nearly a month since then, looked like a fire had ben started in the lift shaft downstairs and there was extensive fire damage to the lift end of the top floor. I will be up for having a last look yes!


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 18, 2009)

Now you're cookin' on Gas Kezza -thanks for making the effort to get these photos up.
Still retains those elegant "Art Deco-esque" lines despite the fire damage


----------



## klempner69 (May 18, 2009)

So glad you sussed the way to put pics up Kezza,and very good they are too.Well done for trying.


----------



## Kezza (May 18, 2009)

Thank you all. I will perhaps go sometime at the end of the week to see if they have started anything and give a brief report on this thread if anything has changed. Will also take my proper camara and get some more decent shots of better angles!
Once again, thank you


----------



## thompski (May 18, 2009)

Kezza said:


> Thomski, id still recomend going just to say youve been there! Its worth it now ill say but hey, we are all different. Everytime i go i find it interesting and i find different things everytime i go! Going to try go again soon before it goes and watch the progress of demolition!



Well its not that, if I was in Derby I'd do it this evening if I could but I'm in Manchester until early June and from what you've said it could be demolished by then. I'll probably be PM'ing some of you lot anyway - I'm heading Leicester way when I return to the Midlands in a few weeks.


----------



## Kezza (May 18, 2009)

well ill keep people on here updated, well maybe me or few others that go there. Just that i saw planning permission notice on the front gates and not too sure when it will be going! Drop me a PM if you come down! Im always up for an explore!


----------



## Danny523 (May 19, 2009)

I feel bad!!! 
I think i was the first person to explore this from this site, I introduced it, and it was in perfect condition when i went, now look at the state of it!
Not blaming anyone here, im sure everyone from this site treats places with respect, but i cant help but feel guilty that I increased its popularity


----------



## Pete (May 19, 2009)

Danny523 said:


> I feel bad!!!
> I think i was the first person to explore this from this site, I introduced it, and it was in perfect condition when i went, now look at the state of it!
> Not blaming anyone here, im sure everyone from this site treats places with respect, but i cant help but feel guilty that I increased its popularity



Don't feel bad about it, its a risk that you take showing a site on a forum and many of us have had to decide whether or not to hold stuff back. But to be honest, if you don't put it up yourself, eventually someone else finds and publicises it anyway. The same thing has happened to me and it does make you feel kind of responsible, but without taking up 24 hr secuirty yourself its difficult to predict what will happen with a site and what kind of activity it will receive. 

Pete
(PS Moved thread to hospital/asylums in line with other zachary merton/ bradgate threads)


----------



## Kezza (May 19, 2009)

Pete, can i just say something? This thread isnt a hospital or asylum. Its a residential site. Think too many people have mislead this as a hospital but have been greatly mistaken! I think it should be in Residential threads and the other Bradgate nursing homes should be moved into this catergory. Not being picky but just telling my feelings.


----------



## Pete (May 19, 2009)

Kezza said:


> Pete, can i just say something? This thread isnt a hospital or asylum. Its a residential site. Think too many people have mislead this as a hospital but have been greatly mistaken! I think it should be in Residential threads and the other Bradgate nursing homes should be moved into this catergory. Not being picky but just telling my feelings.



I appreciate your point but nursing homes by definition are health care establishments and as Zachary Merton Recovery home, it's role was that of a convalescent hospital. I believe it is therefore more appropriate to categorise this location with other healthcare related institutions rather than residential sites.

Pete


----------



## thompski (May 19, 2009)

Danny523 said:


> I feel bad!!!
> I think i was the first person to explore this from this site, I introduced it, and it was in perfect condition when i went, now look at the state of it!
> Not blaming anyone here, im sure everyone from this site treats places with respect, but i cant help but feel guilty that I increased its popularity



Sadly its one of those things as the person who gets 'first dibs' on it - but as Pete said someone else will come along and report it anyway. It attracts attention from kids, graffiti artists and pikies much more then it has from people like ourselves, you probably visited when the first window was smashed - thus giving you access for example, this is usually the first step in a buildings downfall. I can't imagine the destruction can be attributed to your report or the numerous other explorers whom have visited this place since your visit.


----------



## Goldie87 (May 20, 2009)

I don't think its been smashed up because of reports being put up, the damage had started before the first one was posted.



Kezza said:


> Pete, can i just say something? This thread isnt a hospital or asylum. Its a residential site. Think too many people have mislead this as a hospital but have been greatly mistaken!



Actually it was technically a hospital for most of its life. It was NHS property until they sold it off in 1987.


----------



## Kezza (May 22, 2009)

its Bradgate Nursing Home now. Stewart House is owned by NHS but thats not a Hospital. Its a home. Same where i work. Theres one part for the "mental" and for the blind. Still called a Residential home. Just disagree that it should be under Hospital/Asylum


----------



## Kezza (May 22, 2009)

Anyway, went again tuther day and took a disterbing picture. Whether its what i think it is or not, will find out soon what it really is!












And some others of that night


----------



## Goldie87 (May 22, 2009)

Kezza said:


> its Bradgate Nursing Home now. Stewart House is owned by NHS but thats not a Hospital. Its a home. Same where i work. Theres one part for the "mental" and for the blind. Still called a Residential home. Just disagree that it should be under Hospital/Asylum



I meant it was owned by the NHS, and before and during that time it was a hospital. People would have their operations or whatever in the Royal Infirmary or another central hospital. They would then be transferred to zachary merton for the rest of their hospital stay. Its got the bay for ambulances and the nurses home there too


----------



## Kezza (May 22, 2009)

Has it? Ive never seen the ambulance bay or Nurses bit! Hmmm. Well still, it says Bradgate Nursing Home but hey. Still think its residential not hospital site. Just to argue


----------



## Pete (May 23, 2009)

Theres a difference between a residential home and a nursing home. As can be surmised, residential homes do not have the same health associated role as a nursing home. NHS ownership does also indicate health related occupation as residential provision would be through the local authority. Given that and the former use, it stays where it is.


----------



## Kezza (May 23, 2009)

yes sir.


----------



## Kezza (Jul 10, 2009)

Just a quick update, building is secure. Chavs managed to get in the building tonuight though and had air rifles in there! We where walking around the outside of the building and they shouted that they had guns. Next thing we no, 1 jumped out the window and chased us with a gun!!!! We got to the car and called the Police! They did question why we where in there but let us go because of the circumstance!!!! So people..... STAY OUT OF THERE NOW!!!!! Aint worth the risk!


----------



## matt_o121 (Jul 12, 2009)

Kezza said:


> Just a quick update, building is secure. Chavs managed to get in the building tonuight though and had air rifles in there! We where walking around the outside of the building and they shouted that they had guns. Next thing we no, 1 jumped out the window and chased us with a gun!!!! We got to the car and called the Police! They did question why we where in there but let us go because of the circumstance!!!! So people..... STAY OUT OF THERE NOW!!!!! Aint worth the risk!



Kerry, please contact pc 1969 Matt Orton at leicestershire police on 01162222222


----------



## Kezza (Jul 13, 2009)

oh oh.... am i uin trouble?


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jul 28, 2009)

what was the outcome of calling pc 1969??
i should imagine they caught the chavs but had to let them go due to the excess of paprerwork so they are comeing ofter you instead lol


----------



## Kezza (Aug 3, 2009)

they where just warning me of the dangers that where in the building and to advise me to see a GP after being in there as its full of blue asbestos. If the place was that unsafe and hazarderous, they should secure it up tight and/or knock it down quick....


----------



## Donna29 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kezza said:


> Pete, can i just say something? This thread isnt a hospital or asylum. Its a residential site. Think too many people have mislead this as a hospital but have been greatly mistaken! I think it should be in Residential threads and the other Bradgate nursing homes should be moved into this catergory. Not being picky but just telling my feelings.



Completely agree! I worked not at Bradgate resedential but Beacon Lodge Rehab Unit next door and this was in no way a "mental Asylum" I think perhaps this is what the local youths may have adressed it as! It was a home to 28 plus residents and all in all was a fantastic place of work bar long hours and terrible pay! I did go too see the place (there was absolutly nothing to say I coundnt) purely for nostagical reasons and genrally found it quite upsetting at the vandalism which is apparent.However if anyone would like to venture (lawfully obviously) I can quite strangley give a guided tour! but what was apparent was that i did find a lot of case notes which still had my writing on! (I worked there in the mid-late 90s) which was obtuse seeing as they normally go into archives but however I found it a little upsetting but lovely to say goodbye.I am new too this but may i say would love to ventrue to see other places of intrest especially the Towers etc so please do let me know if this is possible? Theres something very interesting about a place which is un habitibal my friends think im odd! im just me! thanks again Donna


----------



## Pete (Aug 17, 2009)

Donna29 said:


> Completely agree! I worked not at Bradgate resedential but Beacon Lodge Rehab Unit next door and this was in no way a "mental Asylum"



I 've had enough of this discussion about appropriate thread location. As said before the description 'nursing home' by definition indicates a health related purpose. The author of this thread named it as such.Other bradgate are also in this category. Any more disputing the point and the thread will be pitted.


----------

